# What can my 15 month old drink?



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

He just weaned and I am having a breast reduction next week so re-lactating is not an option. We don't drink dairy in our house so we have been giving him Silk (soy milk) because that is the only 'milk-y' thing we have. I try to make sure he gets extra fats from avocado and such plus the silk has some fat and I believe it is enriched. Is it OK for him to be drinking this? Should he be having formula? I am not sure that soy is good for babies but we have tried the other milks- rice, almond, etc- even cow- and he totally prefers silk. He throws his bottle if I try to sneak him something else. Is it OK for him to drink soy milk? I guess alot of babies are totally raised on soy-formula, right? And he got breastmilk for 14 months. I don't know. What do you think







:


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

My dd just weaned herself at 15 mos. This was earlier than I anticipated but here we are...so I've thought about this too.
Here is what we do...
My dd drinks water most of the time as I believe this to be the foundation of a healthy diet.
Often in the morning she will drink a fresh homemade fruit smoothie (along with dh and me)
On occasion, I will give her a drink called Extran- it is essentially a sprots drink designed for hydrating athletes...but it isn't loaded with sugar and artifical stuff like commercial products. I mix it myself so it is as concentrated or diluted as I want. I really only give her this maybe once or twice a week...she sees dh drink it and she wants a little.
I give no juice (except the above mentioned smoothie!)
I don't think she needs milk or a milk subsitute...she eats great so drinking is really just for hydrating...she gets calcium, fats, etc. from foods like you mentioned avocado and other vegetables, etc.
Hope this gives you some ideas!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

My 12 month old loooves silk; which is great since she can't drink cow milk (she's still nursing lots, so doesn't need baby cow food any way







). I do allow her to have "juice flavored water", which she likes; it is a minimal amount of juice, just enough for taste. I truly don't think you need to waste money on formula; just do as the other posters say and encourage fat/nutrient packed foods; you know he is also old enough to have ground almonds or walnuts in his cereal or yogurt or what have you. You can also grind flax seeds and add it to his food for a rich fatty acids boost in it. Avocado is an excellent choice, too. I wish i knew how much fat a toddler REALLY needs, kwim?


----------



## MSings (Jan 3, 2002)

Please check with your pediatrician or a nutritionist. A 15 month old in nature would be getting breast milk which is an animal product and soy milk is not the same. Soy formula works because it is heavily supplemented. There have been cases of children getting serious nutritional deficiencies from soy milk. I am not familiar with Silk so cannot make specific recommendations- it may have all the supplements your baby needs but I would get some professional assistance. I would be as concerned with protein and calcium levels as with fat.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

My 26 months old (who weaned a month ago) only drinks water and chamomile tea.
Since your babe is much younger, I would speak to a nutritionist who knows about vegan diets.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

how varied and strategic is your babe's diet? if it is very varied and his nutrients are covered, stick with silk and water. don't go the juice route if you don't have to- it'll save you many a headache-

-if not, this may be a great time to meet with a nutritionist and get a good feel for his needs- or check the vrg.org website for gobs of good and free information-

he shouldn't need formula at 15 months, though. formula is for before they can meet their needs through solids.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

my son , who just turned two, has been drinking 1/4 calcium fortified applejuice to 3/4 water ever since he was about 15 months old or so.... we dont do milk, he has it in cereal and a glass once in a while if he wants it, so this way i know he is getting calcium...he also eats cheese and yogurt... this way he ends up drinking about one cup of 100% calcium fortified juice a day, and about 4 or 5 cups of water a day.... he doesnt even like full strength juice...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

thank you! great advice! he eats a really big, varried diet. yesterday for example, 2 apricots, half an avocado, shreaded wheat cereal, tons of fresh salsa, silk, refried beans, wheat tortilla, and more i can't think of. We dont give him juice, well maybe every other week he gets some. i think i will just cut back his silk intake. i worry about him having so much soy. plus he eats soy yogurt, we tried giving him cow and goat yogurt but he hated it. the only kind he did like with dairy was the non-organic kind from the regular grocery store with lots of sugar and crap. the only other kind of yogurt he will eat is silk. not the other brands of soy lol!

i figured since he should have nursed til at least two he would need something milk-ish. He pretty much self weaned because i WOHM and despite pumping at work, my supply seemed to dwindle the last month and he got really impatient with my breasts! he would hop off my lap, run to the kitchen and ask for a bottle, the little cutie. anyway, thanks again for the input!


----------



## Ivarson (Aug 28, 2002)

:
My ds gets juice only in the morning when he wakes up and that's it (probably 4-8 oz - grape). I see a lot of anti juicers, what's up? I know its high in sugars, but that's the only time he gets it. The rest of the day is water and some milk.


----------

